# Sigma Releases New Firmware for Select Lenses, The Mount Converter and Flash



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 13, 2018)

```
Sigma has released new firmware for  the following flash, mount converter and lenses.</p>
<p><strong>Sigma flash and mount converter with the following firmware updates:</strong></p>
<p><strong>ELECTRONIC FLASH EF-630</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>It has corrected the phenomenon where it occasionally stops communicating after recovering from Auto Power Off.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>MOUNT CONVERTER MC-11</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>It has become compatible with the SIGMA 70mm F2.8 DG MACRO</li>
<li>It has become compatible with the SIGMA 105mm F1.4 DG HSM</li>
</ul>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Sigma lenses with the following firmware update:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>It has corrected the phenomenon that the continuous shooting speed of some SIGMA interchangeable lenses with firmware Ver.2.00 decreases in certain combinations with some cameras.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Sigma 18-35mm F1.8 DC HSM A013</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Now Compatible with Sigma Mount Converter MC-11.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Sigma 24-70mm F2.8 DG OS HSM A017</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>It has corrected the phenomenon that the Manual Override (MO) function will be disabled after adjusting the settings of focus mode switch on SIGMA Optimization Pro (Macintosh ver.).</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Sigma 35mm F1.4 DG HSM A012</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Now Compatible with Sigma Mount Converter MC-11.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Sigma 50mm F1.4 DG HSM A014</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Now Compatible with Sigma Mount Converter MC-11.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Sigma 85mm F1.4 DG HSM A016</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>It has corrected the phenomenon that the continuous shooting speed of some SIGMA interchangeable lenses with firmware Ver.2.00 decreases in certain combinations with some cameras.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Sigma 135mm F1.8 DG HSM A017</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>It has corrected the phenomenon that the continuous shooting speed of some SIGMA interchangeable lenses with firmware Ver.2.00 decreases in certain combinations with some cameras.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Sigma 100-400mm F5-6.3 DG OS HSM C017</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>It has corrected the phenomenon that the Manual Override (MO) function will be disabled after adjusting the settings of focus mode switch on SIGMA Optimization Pro (Macintosh ver.).</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><a href="https://www.sigma-global.com/en/download/lenses/firmware/">Visit Sigma to to learn more about the new firmware versions for the above lenses</a></strong>.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## tmc784 (Jun 13, 2018)

That's why I always buy first party lenses.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 13, 2018)

tmc784 said:


> That's why I always buy first party lenses.


And yet even 1st party lens manufacturers regularly issue firmware updates for their lenses and unlike these 3rd party lenses with USB dock they are much harder to update and easier to brick.
https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=34642.0


----------



## snappy604 (Jun 13, 2018)

I've had decent results with Sigma ART series.. previous ones were a bit meh.

damn they're heavy though.


----------



## maxfactor9933 (Jun 14, 2018)

sigma never addressed the horrible focus issues of 18-35 with canon DPAF enabled bodies. 
tried over 6 copies, non of them works. 

never every gonna buy anything from them.


----------



## snappy604 (Jun 14, 2018)

maxfactor9933 said:


> sigma never addressed the horrible focus issues of 18-35 with canon DPAF enabled bodies.
> tried over 6 copies, non of them works.
> 
> never every gonna buy anything from them.



sorry to hear that experience .. assume you returned all copies. If you haven't, get the dock and update the firmware, it helps sometimes. I had issues with my Sigma 35mm 1.4 ART and almost gave up on them.. but found a youtube video and found that there were some screws on the 35mm 1.4 that could come loose.. it showed how to open it (simple) and I tightened them... and no focus issues now. Basically the glass wasn't aligned to the sensor due to the screws becoming loose. It's a bad QA thing, but with didn't see it in later lenses I bought. (20mm 1.4 and 150-600 C). I'm quite pleased with my results. I'd prefer canon glass, just can't afford canon L glass..


----------



## kiwiengr (Jun 15, 2018)

tmc784 said:


> That's why I always buy first party lenses.



Why? So you have to return to servicing for an update to the firmware?


----------



## michi (Jun 15, 2018)

tmc784 said:


> That's why I always buy first party lenses.



That statement doesn't make sense. So you may buy an inferior product just because it may get a firmware update? Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying third party lenses are bad. But to buy them only because they offer firmware updates makes no sense to me. Also, firmware updates are necessary for third party manufacturers because when new bodies are released, they have to change their lenses to perfectly adapt them. If you buy OEM, there is usually no need for an update, or much less so.


----------

